# Livingston County Meet and Greet?



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Any interest in a meet and greet in Livingston County at Brighton at Burroughs for some smoked chicken wings, or other smoked BBQ stuff?....I know the owner and would need a head count and what day would be best for everyone.....was thinking thrusday or friday night....Please post up if interested........Mack Here is the menu/website... http://www.burroughstavern.com/


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I would be interested to meet some of you folks. Burroughs has some pretty good grub too. 

Either Thursday or Friday should work- just let me know.

john


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I would like to be there but I would need a little more time... For me next week would be better.. Babysitter reasons...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 2manyfish (Feb 17, 2003)

Mack- I'm in. Post what day. Either works for me.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

How about Friday March 22nd?.....Let me know........Mack


----------



## 45williams (Jan 9, 2011)

Sure why not

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Im in.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

bigrackmack said:


> How about Friday March 22nd?.....Let me know........Mack


May be...


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone else.......or if you kno anyone elese from the area that might be interested......Also input on if Friday will work.....maybe 6:30 ish.....Mack


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Should work for me.. just have to hope that the kids dont get sick or I dont get called out of town. Looking forward to it.

Are you making a reservation or going into the bar area? Just thinking how everyone can find each other once we are there.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

This will be the one time you can't hide in camp...going to have to see how many people are gonna make it I guess..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

In camo....dang auto correct
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Sure Friday will work.... maybe Pm the people that have said they would show...for a remind the day before...


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

<p><font size="1"><tell ray if you see him robi>Posted via Mobile Device</i></font></p>


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Who is planning on coming to the M&G so I can reserve a area?....let me know if you could it would make things run a little better....Mack
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Myself, and the smoking crack will be there.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

chemo13 said:


> Myself, and the smoking crack will be there.


well me and chemo And 2many are heading up for beers and wings so if anyone is interested we will be up there..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Guys sorry, that 4 letter word work got in the way. I was really looking forward to it too. Next time.


----------

